# Power Weapon or fist?



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

although id like to have a "heated" argument over these weapons in which is better...lets just start with your personally preference & reasoning

Me: Power weapons; reason being id rather kill your powerfist dude first, i may lose out on the multi attacks against a tank but if i take a meltabomb i have still spent less than you, which allows me to take something better somewhere (here melta gun, melta gun..... :laugh


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Fist. Always.

Get yourself stuck in combat with a MC, Wraithlord, Dread, etc. You will soon see why fists are better.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

for me, it truly depends.

On my WG's Leading my squads, I take PFs over PWs, but on my Termies if I took it, Id do PW over PF


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

It also depends for me really. Im about to experiment with a PW on my Skull Champion, but Kharn is also joining the squad for something up around 12 PW attacks on the charge. I normally tend to use a PF, mainly to kill whatever stubborn vehicles and creatures are around, but if I was to ever try Noise Marines again, I would slap a PW on the Champ


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been tyring to figure out what I like better. Kingofcheese's argument can hardly be refuted though. I have a higher chance of wiping out enemy units on a charge than most armies on average, in my opinion anyway, so keeping everything at a good initiative is appealing but it seems like you pretty much have to have at least a couple PFs around.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

It depends on what squad.

S3 squads generally are better w/PWeapons (i.e. IG blobs). Tacs should never take any. Most assault squads should take a Fist to be able to deal (somewhat) with high T/Dreads in combat but if they've got high strength and I a case can be made for PWeapons (i.e. FC ASM).


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Depends on what army you play..I play IG and SM.

IG..neither, well until I already have every SW slot filled first, and I also have the rest of my list fitted out correctly.

SM..PF, because it gives a useful double S that can actually achieve something useful.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

das fist...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Squad Leaders: PF
ICs: PW

That's my general rule. Their are a few exceptions.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Depends on what I am using the squad for. Here is my general template:

Squad w/ attached Commander: Power-fist. The commander will generally have enough PW attacks at a higher WS & I to make up for the short-fall of not having a PW on the champion. He carries a Fist in case of scary MC/Walker attacks.
Example squad: 9 CSM w/ Champion, PF, IoCG, and Melta-gun. Attached to them is a Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Tzeentch, Daemon Weapon, and Melta-bomb.

This squad can shred most units at range, and has plenty of WS6, I5 attacks on the assault (yes, I know this isn't a prince. I am using it as an example). 

Squad w/o attached character: Depends on whether or not I have them tank-hunting or infantry hunting. If I have them hunting infantry, I give them a Power Weapon. If I am hunting tanks, I give them the fist so they can assault and do something.
Ex. Infantry hunting squad: 10 CSM w/ Champion, PW, MoK, Flamer, Melta, and Champ Melta bomb. Meltagun is for transport popping. Bomb is for point filling more than anything else. (Yes, I know they aren't Beserkers. Once again, example). 

Over-all, my mind-set can be summed up as such: Each of my squads have a dedicated purpose. If they get stuck doing something they shouldn't be doing, 99% of the time it is my fault. In those instances, I deserve to lose them.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

For me it depends on the size of the squad as well as the mission. If I've got 8-10 men in an Assault or Tactical squad I go with a Fist. Otherwise it's power weapon for Tacticals and power weapon or Lightning Claw/s for assault units.

I've seen too many small squads get destroyed in the first or second round of combat when the sergeant has a Fist. Sure he gets some kills. But if the squad is destroyed who cares? With a large squad you are doing enough damage before I1 and can absorb the casualties so that the sergeant's attacks are a bonus and not a necessity.

And when it comes down to it there is nothing I love more than facing an army full of 5 man squads with power fists in KP missions.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Me: Power weapons; reason being id rather kill your powerfist dude first, i may lose out on the multi attacks against a tank but if i take a meltabomb i have still spent less than you, which allows me to take something better somewhere (here melta gun, melta gun..... :laugh


Who says you get to hit the PF guy? He will more than likely be in a unit, not as an independent character. With a melta bomb you only have one attempt, with a SM PF you can get 3.

PF for me


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

When I played Black Templars, I had about even distribution of fists and power weapons, not counting my terminators, who all had fists...

Since switching to Imperial Fists, I've begun to favor the iconic Fist imagery, so for fluff reasons I switched to power fists... I will say that the fist fares much better than the sword, in most regards.

As everyone has already said, though, it depends on the squad, mission, size of the squad and size of your army too. If you're playing space marines, and have a big enough army, you might as well take thunder hammers, instead of fists, because if you do have to pound Khaela Mensha Kaine, stunning goes a long way to increasing your squad's survivability... or at least ensuring the daemon's demise.

If you play IG, the fist isn't a waste of points against MC, but against vehics, you're better off relying on bombs and guns.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I Nearly always have 2 of each squad in my army so I go both. I have 2 assault squads, one with 2 meltaguns and a fist or thunder hammer, the other with a lightning claw/power weapon and 2 flamers. fist squad go for the tanks and the claw squad go for the insides. if I had to choose one over the other though it'd have to be fist for overall effectiveness vs. walkers and MCs.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Squads less than 8 men strong get a power weapon, squads of 8 or more models get a power fist. Power fists get killed before getting to swing far too often for my liking if taken in small units. In that case, power weapons are a better buy.

For some, it also depends on the type of squad in question. Some people don't like to spend on close combat upgrades for their Tactical Marines but will happily splurge on other units like Sternguard, Assault squads or otherwise.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

-The Fist requires the unit to be big enough to let you have the model wait to I1.
-The Power Weapon feels so useless against anything with superior Toughness though, because wounding on a 5+ (or 6+) just bites.
-I'm a huge fan of high strength Power Weapons (Relic Blades/Glaive Encarmine/Frost Axe) because they combine the best aspects of both.
-High strength PW weren't originally part of this argument though, so I have to say that I prefer PF over regular PW, because too many models have high T or an armor value and PW are just useless against that stuff.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

I take a PW on Noise Champs and a PF in all other circumstances. I just believe NM squads need the extra I5 power attacks before taking casualties. For all other squads, including Zerkers even though they are I5 on the charge, I think a PF is superior. With their extra attacks at I5, the Zerkers should thin the enemy enough for the PF champ to survive. Of course model count can be a major determinant, but this is my general rule.


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

for me i a mix in my army's when i use assault squads i take thunder hammers for 5pts more with an extra benefit cant go wrong. i use them to tank hunt, Int. does not matter when it comes to tanks so the higher str. is always better. pw goes to my infantry killer like my death comp that has 4 pw's giving me 16 pw on assault (with re-rolling to hit/wound) .


----------



## loeldrad (Jul 21, 2010)

Power Fists! If the squads too small for one, chances are you shouldn't be giving it any upgrades anyways as its probably a small scoring unit in a transport or something.

The Main reasons for the fist for me personally is:
- It splats a good amount of multiple wound models found in the game.
- The ones that it can't splat, you end up needing the higher strength anyways!
- It's a greater threat to back arm on most tanks as you get more attacks
- It Sounds/Looks cooler :biggrin:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Gonna join the "it depends" crowd here.

(Black Templars here) 

I tend to focus my units on specific tasks, and when a unit is meant for close combat against infantry I go power weapon so I can get the higher Initiative and the extra attack for having the bolt pistol.

Against vehicles and other hardened targets I go Power Fist where Initiative is less of an issue but I need the penetrating power/high strength. Power fists really shine when you can combine them with Furious Charge or Tank Hunters.


----------

